# Caliper clearance quandry



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

Best for Dave Z, I am sure.

I have seen that Brembo makes an 8 pot caliper. :bigpimp: Will 18" BBS RKII's clear it? I know you have the Brembo kit, but wasnt sure ab the clearance. Which calipers can I go with on these wheels?


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

PropellerHead said:


> Best for Dave Z, I am sure.
> 
> I have seen that Brembo makes an 8 pot caliper. :bigpimp: Will 18" BBS RKII's clear it? I know you have the Brembo kit, but wasnt sure ab the clearance. Which calipers can I go with on these wheels?


Nice wheels!

If you go to my template web page, you can measure a wheel yourself and get a pretty good idea of caliper fitment. If it's close, then more investigation is necessary. If it's way off, then you have your answer.

My Brembo template is here: http://www.zeckhausen.com/Brembo/wheel_fitment_template.htm

The 380mm (8-piston) kit uses the following dimensions: 
*(A=18mm, B=125mm, C=218mm)*

The 355mm (4-piston) kit uses:
*(A=21mm, B=137mm, C=215mm)*


----------

